# Life without the butterfly



## webster2

I have been wondering about a couple things lately. You know how... exercise is supposed to elevate your metabolism for a certain period after the work out, burn calories at a higher rate and do other miracles for the body. Is that still true without the thyroid? Are the effects of exercise the same? Does one have to work harder for lesser results than those with the monster? Or, once the levels are where they are suppose to be, is it just like having a thyroid?

Before the demon started acting out, I had a BMI of 18, great BP, muscles, and energy. I would like to get back to that place again, rejoin the athletic world, or maybe just fit into my old pants. Any or all would be great.


----------



## Octavia

I don't know... I feel like I'm just trying to find this stuff out for myself, too. I would say it's harder for me to lose the pounds now, with our without exercise and diet. I have lost 4 of the 10 pounds I gained, but it's really been slow going - a lot slower than losing a few pounds before thyroidectomy. I can fit into my pants, but not nearly as comfortably!

In theory, it seems like it should be "just like having a thyroid" once your levels are right, but I just don't know.

Has your blood pressure changed? For my entire adult life, my BP has been around 90/60, sometimes even lower than that. Now, it's 110/80, or sometimes significantly higher. This concerns me, but my GP blew it off. (She blows everything off, though, so this should not surprise me.)

I re-joined my gym, and I've been going to spinning classes. I do think we have to work harder now for the same results. Plus, when I'm working out really hard, I can totally feel it in my throat. I know I'm not in the shape I used to be, but exercise is real work now. I feel like my limits are lower than those around me.


----------



## webster2

Hmmm... I wonder why or what it is that you feel it in your throat. That doesn't sound good, or maybe in the "new normal" it is ok. Spinning is pretty intense, so you deserve an accolade for that! Keep up the good work!

My BP is through the roof. Last time at the GP, they suggested medication for that. I was hoping diet & exercise might help there. We'll find out Thursday.

This is probably the first time, I have really sat down and really looked at how things need to be for the rest of my life in terms of diet & exercise. Bleak, was my first thought. But, it comes back to; I am here..cancer free, and the blip of Graves, but I am here...let's do it! I am going to get back to doing everything I used to do, maybe slower, maybe a bit chunkier but I am going to do it.

A few minutes after I had my epiphany, the GP's office called and said it will be 7 vials of blood on Thursday, as the endo added a couple of tests. This, too, is no big deal. I drink 3 quarts of waster a day plus, so I am good there!

I still wonder how long the body feels the effects of a good work out w/o the thyroid as opposed to a body with one. And, if at the proper level of medication will it be the same? Or, should I forget about wanting to know that?!??!


----------



## Octavia

webster2 said:


> Hmmm... I wonder why or what it is that you feel it in your throat. That doesn't sound good, or maybe in the "new normal" it is ok.
> 
> My BP is through the roof. Last time at the GP, they suggested medication for that. I was hoping diet & exercise might help there. We'll find out Thursday.
> 
> I am going to get back to doing everything I used to do, maybe slower, maybe a bit chunkier but I am going to do it.
> 
> I still wonder how long the body feels the effects of a good work out w/o the thyroid as opposed to a body with one. And, if at the proper level of medication will it be the same? Or, should I forget about wanting to know that?!??!


Yeah, I too wonder about the "presence" I feel almost all the time in my throat. I'm supposed to have a couple of appointments in December, though, so I'll have them check it out - oncologist and ENT. Of course, I still need to schedule those appointments! I feel like there's something there, but my Thyroglobulin is just about zero, which is good. My voice hurts A LOT after I talk a lot or after I've needed to talk loud (such as doing corporate training, which I do, or like the other day during a long bike ride, which I can just do without talking). We'll see.

That stinks about your BP...I do hope diet and exercise (or maybe just plain time) will fix that, but it's nothing to mess around with, so medicine might do you good there!

I like your new outlook...and I'm on my way to that as well - a bit slower, a bit chunkier...but hey, I'm here.

And yeah, maybe you should forget about wanting to know whether the effects of a good workout are the same. I doubt any scientific studies have been done on this, so at this point it's every woman for herself! I'm guessing we just have to figure it out on our own.


----------



## joplin1975

Anxious to know the answers...so very anxious, but not there yet.

I did tell my endo that one thing on my bucket list was to run a marathon. She told me she had no doubt I'd be able to once things got regulated. I'm holing her arse to that!


----------



## nodakmom

I too wondered about the metabolism without a thyroid thing. Of course I don't have an answer either, I only know what I've read others struggle with. On this LID diet I've lost 6 pounds this week, but I know that will all come back on when I eat normal again. And who knows what my body will do when I finally start Synthroid.


----------



## Alicia123

I am not up to speed on this stuff. I'm sure you have all read this. It's not a lot of information, but I thought I would pass it along (just in case). If I find anything else, I will let you know. Best of luck. 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/191980-how-to-lose-weight-after-thyroid-removal/


----------



## nodakmom

Alicia123 said:


> I am not up to speed on this stuff. I'm sure you have all read this. It's not a lot of information, but I thought I would pass it along (just in case). If I find anything else, I will let you know. Best of luck.
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/191980-how-to-lose-weight-after-thyroid-removal/


Thanks for that! I do now remember reading somewhere that those on thyroid supplementation do best on a low-carb diet.


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> I have been wondering about a couple things lately. You know how... exercise is supposed to elevate your metabolism for a certain period after the work out, burn calories at a higher rate and do other miracles for the body. Is that still true without the thyroid? Are the effects of exercise the same? Does one have to work harder for lesser results than those with the monster? Or, once the levels are where they are suppose to be, is it just like having a thyroid?
> 
> Before the demon started acting out, I had a BMI of 18, great BP, muscles, and energy. I would like to get back to that place again, rejoin the athletic world, or maybe just fit into my old pants. Any or all would be great.


In my case, I have to work harder and I do mean harder. But I do it; it's that importent to me.

The butterfly was our furnace and responsible for thermogenics which aids in burning calories and keeps us warm. I am forever cold in the winter. Just an ice-cube. I counter that by keeping on the move and also by consuming a lot of hot pepper. Hot coffee............lots of it. LOL!!

Everyone is different. You will figure out what works for you and you "will" do it. Once the mind is made up; that's it!! Right? hugs1


----------



## webster2

Andros said:


> In my case, I have to work harder and I do mean harder. But I do it; it's that importent to me.
> 
> The butterfly was our furnace and responsible for thermogenics which aids in burning calories and keeps us warm. I am forever cold in the winter. Just an ice-cube. I counter that by keeping on the move and also by consuming a lot of hot pepper. Hot coffee............lots of it. LOL!!
> 
> Everyone is different. You will figure out what works for you and you "will" do it. Once the mind is made up; that's it!! Right? hugs1


I am cold all of the time now, which worries me a bit about my beloved ice fishing! But you are correct, once the mind is made up...that's it! Things will happen! I think it has taken this long for my mind to get on board, and it is a very good feeling! hugs4 Thank you for your gentle nudges to get me on the right path!


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> I am cold all of the time now, which worries me a bit about my beloved ice fishing! But you are correct, once the mind is made up...that's it! Things will happen! I think it has taken this long for my mind to get on board, and it is a very good feeling! hugs4 Thank you for your gentle nudges to get me on the right path!


Hey; "What's a nudger to do w/o a nudger to nudge?" ROLF!!!


----------



## webster2

Andros said:


> Hey; "What's a nudger to do w/o a nudger to nudge?" ROLF!!!


I am so glad to have been of assistance! I am sure I might keep you in business!:tongue0013:


----------



## Octavia

Alicia123 said:


> I am not up to speed on this stuff. I'm sure you have all read this. It's not a lot of information, but I thought I would pass it along (just in case). If I find anything else, I will let you know. Best of luck.
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/191980-how-to-lose-weight-after-thyroid-removal/


_Step 3
Reduce the amount of complex carbohydrates in your diet. Examples of complex carbohydrates include potatoes, white bread, pasta and rice. _

This almost makes me want to cry. Almost. :sad0049:

These are some of my favorite foods. Darnit. But I suspect they're right... and I do need to cut back.


----------



## webster2

Time to find a new love! I went GF, and some of those things can be modified, and still lovable


----------



## I DClaire

For the first 4 weeks or so after my surgery I was back walking at least a mile every morning, sometimes a little more, and I felt really good. The past 7-10 days or so I honestly haven't felt like I had the stamina.

I feel like I should be feeling better - not worse.

My energy levels seem to fluctuate wildly. One minute I'm fairly energetic and happy, the next I feel short of breath and want to sleep but can't.

I am not sleeping well at night and I know that's not conducive to feeling good during the day but I'm frustrated right now - I truly do not feel as strong as I felt two weeks ago.


----------



## webster2

Good Morning sans Butterfly folks,
This morning I channeled our dear Andros' energy and pumped up my workout, and guess who dropped in?!?!?! Endorphins! I have not had an endorphin rush in a long time! I think things are getting better here, YAHOO!

IDC, I felt great right after surgery, and then the bottom just dropped out. It concerned me to no end but, things are sure looking up.

I have energy this morning,wooohooo!


----------



## Linty

Ohhh my, everything you posted seems to fit me like a glove. Gosh, i just dont have the energy to exercise and already gained a kg or 2 .....or maybe 3 (sigh)
I try not to eat so much, but as i stopped smoking i chew alot on everything during the day.

And then i get this monster headaches almost everyday!!!! That is so annoying.

IDC - i feel for you with the fluctuating levels, the same this side.

Woohooo, Webster for the energy boost.


----------



## webster2

Linty, hang in there, it does get better! I am only just beginning to feel really human again, it is really nice!


----------



## Linty

Thx Webster, i really hope so, i was sooooo much better a week or 2 back, but then got a lot of workstress and familymatters that needs to get sorted and suddenly felt all the ugly symptoms getting back.

But like my hubby said 6 weeks post op is still a little bit soon. He have so much patience with me and my moodswings. :tongue0013:


----------



## webster2

Try to be patient, I know it is really really hard. I thought that the way I felt was going to be it, and it was a little depressing. All of a sudden, I feel better. I have been eating better and exercising. try to focus on just now,be kind to yourself, it will get better.


----------



## joplin1975

Yup, a lot of us hit that post-surgery crash phase. Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaah (profound, no?).


----------



## I DClaire

I felt like I was having diabetes/blood sugar symptoms but my internist checked all that. I start the day just fine, I'm anxious to get up and have breakfast but by 10:30 A.M. I feel myself sinking and things never really get better. I get more shaky as the day wears on with transient episodes of breathlessness.

I have to believe the fact that my heart rate accelerates has to have something to do with too much Synthroid but maybe hypo-patients have that problem also. I just don't know but I sure am anxious to resolve some of this.


----------



## Catnap

I DClaire said:


> I felt like I was having diabetes/blood sugar symptoms but my internist checked all that. I start the day just fine, I'm anxious to get up and have breakfast but by 10:30 A.M. I feel myself sinking and things never really get better. I get more shaky as the day wears on with transient episodes of breathlessness.


I get that breathlessness too! And I'm having trouble sleeping, but I'm really tired. I'm 3 weeks post surgery, I felt great about a week ago then came down with mystery virus, starting to get my energy back now I think but it fluctuates during the day. I wonder if this is something I'll just have to get used to, this new normal? I keep telling myself to give it time, my body is adjusting to a synthetic version of my old thyroid that worked great (albeit with a cancerous tumour attached!). Instead of getting worried or frustrated at what doesn't feel normal I'm trying to get excited when anything does... Well I'm trying!


----------



## thornvhu

I have shortness of breath too. My hubby suggested I check the side effects of the synthroid, he might just be on to something. IDC, sounds like u are hyper with the heart palps. Iam 3 weeks post op today. I feel really good, get labs done Tom. Not looking fwd to the weigh in , feeling a bit chunky. UGH!!!


----------



## webster2

I think IDC is getting labs tomorrow, me too!


----------



## thornvhu

Woo-hoo a lab/thyroid board party. I won't know anything until next Thursday when I see the doctor. So, more hurry up and wait. Sigh((


----------



## SweetGirl44

joplin1975 said:


> Yup, a lot of us hit that post-surgery crash phase. Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaah (profound, no?).


Aww yes, I'm sorry to hear that "we" are all having post op issues. It sucks.

I'm about five or more weeks out from TT and my energy is finally going up. (YAY) I've been walking for 50 minutes everyday, with the hubby or my pugs, and have started weight training. I can do more and still have energy later in the day - BUT - my eyesight is getting worse, and the brain fog is still a big problem. I think I'd rather have less energy and better eyesight/brain power. The brain fog really does a number on your self esteem. So even with all that walking I am just maintaining my weight so I'm adding weight training because the more muscle you have the more calories you burn.

One good thing about having my thyroid removed, is I can now enjoy a glass of wine without feeling hung over while drinking it. Weird huh?


----------



## webster2

Well, two days of sort of bliss has resulted in a huge crash. My hand tremors are back. My joints ache and I am exhausted. I guess I need to figure out how to be moderate everyday, and when to good days come around just enjoy it, don't over do.

I had my second round of labs drawn this morning. I may have been a PITA with the vampire but...anyway I brought my paper copy of what tests were going to be run. We checked them verbally, and she showed me the labels on the tubes. It seems a shame to have to fight to feel good.


----------



## Andros

I DClaire said:


> I felt like I was having diabetes/blood sugar symptoms but my internist checked all that. I start the day just fine, I'm anxious to get up and have breakfast but by 10:30 A.M. I feel myself sinking and things never really get better. I get more shaky as the day wears on with transient episodes of breathlessness.
> 
> I have to believe the fact that my heart rate accelerates has to have something to do with too much Synthroid but maybe hypo-patients have that problem also. I just don't know but I sure am anxious to resolve some of this.


Consider low ferritin

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)


----------



## nodakmom

thornvhu said:


> I have shortness of breath too. My hubby suggested I check the side effects of the synthroid, he might just be on to something. IDC, sounds like u are hyper with the heart palps. Iam 3 weeks post op today. I feel really good, get labs done Tom. Not looking fwd to the weigh in , feeling a bit chunky. UGH!!!


I got curious and did some research because my asthma has worsened. I found some studies that said hypothyroidism can worsen asthma. When the patients were put on synthroid to normalize their T4 the asthma improved or went away. So, I'm hoping I will feel better in the breathing respect some day down the road.


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> Well, two days of sort of bliss has resulted in a huge crash. My hand tremors are back. My joints ache and I am exhausted. I guess I need to figure out how to be moderate everyday, and when to good days come around just enjoy it, don't over do.
> 
> I had my second round of labs drawn this morning. I may have been a PITA with the vampire but...anyway I brought my paper copy of what tests were going to be run. We checked them verbally, and she showed me the labels on the tubes. It seems a shame to have to fight to feel good.


And boy, do we ever. It is a shame and a sin. Especially when we don't feel good and the brain cells are not in compliance.

Wah!


----------

